# need a cobia rod rewrapped



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a 9ft rod that a couple of the guides are broke and i need it rewrapped. does anyone do it for a good price. pm me


----------



## Livebaitr (Aug 20, 2009)

I would be glad to help you out with your build, give me a call to discuss. GT Custom Rods 850-685-2495.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Rewrap*

Ron at Rod n Reel Depot. 

You won't be disappointed! C2


----------

